

Ask HN: Review my idea- Grocery Items search - hiradha

My son has serious food allergies and I always find it  problem to find him something interesting to eat when we are out. When we are in a grocery store, I currently have no way find out what items have what ingredients inside them.<p>What if a Grocery items search engine that took a query like "-milk -eggs" and gave all items that do not contain milk and eggs.
======
cdvonstinkpot
Then there's the question of which products that are sold in your area are
manufactured in a facility that also processes food items which while they may
not be part of the ingredient list per se, but may have traces present from
having shared manufacturing equipment. Seems a lot to keep track of. But not
impossible.

------
umrashrf
Good idea but I think your biggest concern should be what if google added this
as a feature to their search after they see you succeeding?

~~~
hiradha
I wouldn't worry about that. If it came to the level that Google would try to
copy this feature, I would already term it a success. What I am more
interested in finding out is whether it will be useful to anybody in the world
and how big of a problem it is.

